# A Little Interior Makeover: Ballin On A Budget PT.2 (Progress Thread)



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

So I thought I'd make a little progress thread on my interior makeover. It took me a long time to decided I finally wanted to do this since the TT's interior IMO is already really classy but I've decided it's time to make it my own. 

The one thing I never really liked was the rubber shift boot. It looked like something you'd find in a child's play room. So I hit up ebay and found a suede shift boot for dirt cheap and bought it. This led to me needing a new shifter and while I was getting some cleaner product at kragens I spotted this shift knob that matched the TT's brushed interior accents pretty well surprisingly...










The huge non-adjustable headrest on the roadsters bugged the crap out of me so I removed the pins and dropped them lower (DIY I did: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...st-Lowering-DIY-w-Pics.&p=60423863&viewfull=1)

Comparison









Next I had an extra Broadway Mirror lying around so I threw that in. They look kinda goofy to some people but I love them...










I later installed my flip out monitor from one of my old cars and chopped the roll bars if that counts as an interior mod lol...










And now I'm working on doing some suede accents. First off the A-Pillars...

Supplies/Work Space = My pong table, some beer and pizza. Oh suede, scissors and 3m headliner spray too...










The final product










More to come stay tuned :beer:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

car looks awesome still one of the best tts on any message board :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

aTTenzione said:


> car looks awesome still one of the best tts on any message board :thumbup::thumbup:


 Some of my favorites: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4610221-2001-Audi-TT-Show-Car 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4611269 

To the OP: 
Great work! 
:beer:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

surfinsk8r said:


> Some of my favorites:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4610221-2001-Audi-TT-Show-Car
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4611269
> 
> ...


 those are sick too done in proper taste


----------



## culater (May 24, 2008)

how did u get the pillars off, or how do i take my pillars off of my coupe, i've wanted to sway my car so bad but i have no clue how to take out the headliner or take apart dast or anything. and i saw some leather shift boots on ebay and i imagine they all work the same, how did the top of the boot go onto the actual shifter


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Car looks really, really nice. I need to wrap my pillars too.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

NICE WORK!!!! Been thinking about redoing my interior also!! Keep it up!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

SICK DOMO KUN! I want to wrap my pillars now too. :laugh: 

Better off I do the air ride first, lol. Keep up the great work man.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

nice... i bet u burn the crap out of your hand on the shifter on hot days tho...


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

AnotherReflex said:


> nice... i bet u burn the crap out of your hand on the shifter on hot days tho...


 I literally have had actual burns from the OSIR V2 Knob. 
Looks sick though! :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice work!

Just want to mention that everyone should use real suede on their pillars because the faux cheap-o suede that we buy at most fabric stores fades really bad within a few months. Ask me how I know :banghead:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice!! I'm rocking the same Shift Knob but kept the stock rubber boot and shaft cover. Pretty decent aftermarket knob that compliments the brushed alum. interior, all for $19.95!! 

I'm thinking of may be keeping the rubber boot and removing the shaft cover to drop the knob down a little lower, and potentially drilling the 8 dimples on the top of the knob to match the TT theme.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

culater said:


> how did u get the pillars off, or how do i take my pillars off of my coupe, i've wanted to sway my car so bad but i have no clue how to take out the headliner or take apart dast or anything. and i saw some leather shift boots on ebay and i imagine they all work the same, how did the top of the boot go onto the actual shifter


 Idk how the coupes are but I just had to unscrew the visors then pull the panel off really hard since they use clips to stay in place. For the shift boot I just used a zip tie to hold the top part in place and never had any problems. You put it on inside out and zip tie the top then roll it over and on and the zip tie can't be visible. 



PDubbs20AE said:


> SICK DOMO KUN! I want to wrap my pillars now too. :laugh:
> 
> Better off I do the air ride first, lol. Keep up the great work man.


 haha thanks, I've had him for like 6 years or so. I want bags! Even though they're for groceries :laugh:



DougLoBue said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Just want to mention that everyone should use real suede on their pillars because the faux cheap-o suede that we buy at most fabric stores fades really bad within a few months. Ask me how I know :banghead:


 Thanks! This is true or you can get a UV fabric spray. My friend works at a fabric store and she told me about it haha. I used it on the pillars of my old M3 and never had any fading with black faux suede. 



paullee said:


> Nice!! I'm rocking the same Shift Knob but kept the stock rubber boot and shaft cover. Pretty decent aftermarket knob that compliments the brushed alum. interior, all for $19.95!!
> 
> I'm thinking of may be keeping the rubber boot and removing the shaft cover to drop the knob down a little lower, and potentially drilling the 8 dimples on the top of the knob to match the TT theme.
> 
> http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq336/paulle-lbc/IMG_0509.jpg


 haha nice! That's the one. Such a good deal and it's pretty heavy/weighted. :thumbup:

Trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with the door panel inserts right now. I wish I was more confident in my sewing/stitching abilities LOL...more to come though. :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> Thanks! This is true or you can get a UV fabric spray. My friend works at a fabric store and she told me about it haha. I used it on the pillars of my old M3 and never had any fading with black faux suede.


 Good to know- Thanks!!!! 

My first black headliner job faded and I had one glue spot seep through. My friend who is much better at interior work than I am is going to do my headliner in grey suede - for a coupe I just felt the black was too dark inside- kind of depressing.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Nice!! I'm rocking the same Shift Knob but kept the stock rubber boot and shaft cover. Pretty decent aftermarket knob that compliments the brushed alum. interior, all for $19.95!!
> 
> I'm thinking of may be keeping the rubber boot and removing the shaft cover to drop the knob down a little lower, and potentially drilling the 8 dimples on the top of the knob to match the TT theme.


 so where did you get the knob. part number? correct thread pattern for TT?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> so where did you get the knob. part number? correct thread pattern for TT?


 On the Left Coast, it's available at Autozone, may be even Pep Boys, and no, it's not TT-specific. One of those universal jobs, install is as easy as: 

- Unscrewing the stock shift knob 
- Drop the new knob's base plate down on the stock shifter 
- Insert the 12mm plastic sleeve adapter on top of the stock shifter 
- Install the new shift knob onto the shifter via 3 retaining screws 
- tighten the base plate onto the bottom of the new shifter. 

For the price, it actually compliments the TT well and blends nicely into the stock shaft cover. There are some nice TT-specific aftermarket shift knobs, but for $20.00, I'm good with this one for now! 

Sorry for the semi-thread jack M-Power M3...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> On the Left Coast, it's available at Autozone, may be even Pep Boys, and no, it's not TT-specific. One of those universal jobs, install is as easy as:
> 
> - Unscrewing the stock shift knob
> - Drop the new knob's base plate down on the stock shifter
> ...


 It is nice. I'm looking for one to replace my standard knob with my alum shift gate. As you can see from the pic, the standard knob just doesn't do the gate justice. 










cheers


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Looks great*

The subtle changes are the ones I love the best. Something about the alloy roll bars offset everything in the TT's interior so well! To continue on budget balling you should pick up some Mk II Floor mats with the embossed silver TT logos. We found out they are nearly drop in fitment and would go very well with your alloy accents theme. For just under 10 bucks you can't go wrong... 

Click here for an install video 

Click here for Mk II Floor Mats


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> It is nice. I'm looking for one to replace my standard knob with my alum shift gate. As you can see from the pic, the standard knob just doesn't do the gate justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah...the stocker knob is not cutting with the new shift gate. I'd give it a shot, it's only $20.00, and if you don't like the look after installation, ya can either take it back as AutoZone is usually pretty good about returns, or enjoy and new $20.00 paperweight. Although, the exposed gap of the unfinished stock shifter between the shift gate and the new shift knob would have to be addressed somehow.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Charlie's just finishing developing a weighted knob to compliment the shift gate now too


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Charlie's just finishing developing a weighted knob to compliment the shift gate now too


 Neb, 

I saw it and it looks nice. But the universal knob above is about $20 or 13quid. I don't think Charlie can post one of his to me for 13quid total. 

cheers


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

You in the UK mate (I'm seeing a peek of a pedal on the left so may be not)? Don't know if you can get this knob where you're at, but if you can't, I can help a brother out by buying/shipping it to you if you want it.


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Hey M-Power M3 I see how you said you took the A-Pillar off but i still dont get it what do you have to take the visos off in order to get the A-Pillar because i was looking at mine it doesnt seem that the visor needs to come off my Roadster to pull it off...I dunno if you could tell me in more detail id appreciate it because i wanna wrap mine in suede also


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Hey M-Power M3 I see how you said you took the A-Pillar off but i still dont get it what do you have to take the visos off in order to get the A-Pillar because i was looking at mine it doesnt seem that the visor needs to come off my Roadster to pull it off...I dunno if you could tell me in more detail id appreciate it because i wanna wrap mine in suede also


Under the visible panel theres a piece of the A pillar that the visor actually screws in to so you need to unscrew the visor then pull the visor panel off a bit to get the a pillar all the way out.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> You in the UK mate (I'm seeing a peek of a pedal on the left so may be not)? Don't know if you can get this knob where you're at, but if you can't, I can help a brother out by buying/shipping it to you if you want it.


Hey, thanks for the offer but no, not in the UK. Yes, pedal is in the correct place. Will visit my local autozone soonest here in big D.

thanks again.


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

I had an alcantara shift boot laying around without a good knob for it - this thread showed the one i was looking for - picked it up for $20 as well.

Thanks TTC2k5 for the confirmation on just putting the hurt on the knob until it came loose. 

Here's my install:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

bgweed said:


> I had an alcantara shift boot laying around without a good knob for it - this thread showed the one i was looking for - picked it up for $20 as well.
> 
> Thanks TTC2k5 for the confirmation on just putting the hurt on the knob until it came loose.
> 
> Here's my install:


Where'd you get the boot?
That's the style/stitching I'm looking for.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

bgweed said:


> I had an alcantara shift boot laying around without a good knob for it - this thread showed the one i was looking for - picked it up for $20 as well.
> 
> Thanks TTC2k5 for the confirmation on just putting the hurt on the knob until it came loose.
> 
> Here's my install:



Glad I could help. Looks very nice.

cheers.


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsk8r said:


> Where'd you get the boot?
> That's the style/stitching I'm looking for.


Got it from "Shift Style" for $35 - website is http://shiftstyle.com/
They are also on ebay - http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a469e1c44
Seller name is "shiftstyleboots" (in case ebay link breaks later).

Fit was so-so - the holes didnt quite line up perfectly, and at the back i had to fold it over before screwing down the ring because the boot diameter was too large... that kind of thing annoys me. However, for the price, it looks pretty good (I think), and you can order the boot exactly how you want it. This one is black alcantara with light grey stitching. All-in-all I'd recommend them for "ballin on a budget" ideas (since that's supposed to be this thread topic).


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

bgweed said:


> I had an alcantara shift boot laying around without a good knob for it - this thread showed the one i was looking for - picked it up for $20 as well.
> 
> Thanks TTC2k5 for the confirmation on just putting the hurt on the knob until it came loose.
> 
> Here's my install:



Nice one!! I may be seeing double, may be triple...but there are a bunch of beautiful knobs in your TT's interior! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

$9 discount code...AUDIFORUMCA
Ordered


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsk8r said:


> $9 discount code...AUDIFORUMCA
> Ordered


NICE!
I'd be annoyed if I hadn't ordered mine like 4 months ago. One other thing that worked out well with this boot / knob combo was that the "tip" of the cone was narrow enough to tuck up into the knob to keep it nice and toight. 
What design did you order?


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

paullee said:


> Nice one!! I may be seeing double, may be triple...but there are a bunch of beautiful knobs in your TT's interior! :laugh::laugh:


I told her you said that - she blushed :laugh:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

bgweed said:


> NICE!
> I'd be annoyed if I hadn't ordered mine like 4 months ago. One other thing that worked out well with this boot / knob combo was that the "tip" of the cone was narrow enough to tuck up into the knob to keep it nice and toight.
> What design did you order?


Black leather/light gray stitching. Didn't go for any of the options, the stripe and the two tone would have looked nice with black carbon or silver carbon to go with the black leather, but I figured eventually it would look tacky as I'm not a huge fan of the fake carbon look, maybe if I had a carbon theme going I would've done that.

I will of course post pics once its installed!
:beer:


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

I know I have been gone a while from the TEX but am I the only one who thinks a vendor coming into your thread to sell you something is unacceptable?? I have bought from ECS and I enjoy the products but it is kind of shameless I think.... Perhaps I am overly sensative about it? Nice interior by the way:thumbup:


[email protected] said:


> The subtle changes are the ones I love the best. Something about the alloy roll bars offset everything in the TT's interior so well! To continue on budget balling you should pick up some Mk II Floor mats with the embossed silver TT logos. We found out they are nearly drop in fitment and would go very well with your alloy accents theme. For just under 10 bucks you can't go wrong...
> 
> Click here for an install video
> 
> Click here for Mk II Floor Mats


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

skitzafit said:


> I know I have been gone a while from the TEX but am I the only one who thinks a vendor coming into your thread to sell you something is unacceptable?? I have bought from ECS and I enjoy the products but it is kind of shameless I think.... Perhaps I am overly sensative about it? Nice interior by the way:thumbup:


You are correct. Actually made me think "pic whore" was a dirty word for the first time.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> You are correct. Actually made me think "pic whore" was a dirty word for the first time.


Of all things...they tried selling floor mats. That is total B/S.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not hating...it was a soft-sell, and the price was decent.

Played around with my new Ballin on a Budget Shift Knob. Put the 8 TT indents on the top of the knob and polished it up a bit. Just can't leave well enough alone...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> I'm not hating...it was a soft-sell, and the price was decent.
> 
> Played around with my new Ballin on a Budget Shift Knob. Put the 8 TT indents on the top of the knob and polished it up a bit. Just can't leave well enough alone...


I just picked one up....how did you do the indents? Any other/better pics showing the indents?

cheers


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

A dremel tool and various attachments are essential I found, as is a bench vice grip. You can use anything of similar diameter to the stock shifter to lock the shift knob down to it, then mount the simulated "shifter" to the vice and tighten, giving you a stable platform to work from.

I kinda screwed the poochy on my first attempt and the 8 indentations are a little off on close examination. I think there are various ways to mark your indents, and this is obvious is the MOST important part of the project. The size of the indents and how far they are from the edge of the shift knob is at your own preference. I will probably try again on a second knob, and will mark the indents up on a piece of paper, then transfer them to the actual knob. Don't forget to use masking tape on the knob to give you a working surface. They should be easy to mark up on a flat piece of paper (8 holes, 45 degrees apart).

Before drilling, I centered punch the indents, then used the Dremel tool with the appropriate attachment to start the hole. Once it was big enough, I used another attachment (the one that looks like a round ball to round out the cratered look of the indents.

I decided to do a full polish on my Ballin' on a Budget Knob, but if you don't want to, i recommend you use the Dremel with the round polishing pad attachment and some polishing/rubbing compound to smooth out the edges of the indents, and another polishing pad attachment (the one with the pointy end) to polish the actual indents's craters themselves. If you want to go the full polish route like i did, I'll point you in the right direction on that if you want.

Good luck.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

bgweed said:


> Fit was so-so - the holes didnt quite line up perfectly, and at the back i had to fold it over before screwing down the ring because the boot diameter was too large... that kind of thing annoys me.


Can you ellaborate how you got it to fit?
Mine looks [email protected] awful and I'm really pissed because one of the ring screws went missing so altogether it just looks like @ss.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

surfinsk8r said:


> Can you ellaborate how you got it to fit?
> Mine looks [email protected] awful and I'm really pissed because one of the ring screws went missing so altogether it just looks like @ss.


Can't help you with the Sh**ty fitting shift boot, but as for the missing ring bolts, just head to your local Ace Hardware and get yourself 8 replacement stainless steel bolts, sized M4 x 10. They will be Hex, not Torx bolts, but they'll look much better than the old ones.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

skitzafit said:


> I know I have been gone a while from the TEX but am I the only one who thinks a vendor coming into your thread to sell you something is unacceptable?? I have bought from ECS and I enjoy the products but it is kind of shameless I think.... Perhaps I am overly sensative about it? Nice interior by the way:thumbup:


agreed. ECS has been doing that A LOT it seems.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Can't help you with the Sh**ty fitting shift boot, but as for the missing ring bolts, just head to your local Ace Hardware and get yourself 8 replacement stainless steel bolts, sized M4 x 10. They will be Hex, not Torx bolts, but they'll look much better than the old ones.


OEM shift ring bolts (N10456101) are cheap. I got replacements from genuinevwaudiparts for 18cents each. but, unless you need other stuff you might as well go to the dealer...they'll be more like 30cents.

cheers


----------



## Ito (Sep 30, 2005)

Anyone can confirm the name of the brand and model of the knob? I looked it up on kragen's web site, but there are a few knobs that dont have a picture so i can't tell for sure wich one it is... 

Thanks. 

Edit: Forget it i found it on autozone site... 

Its a pilot motorsports part number PM-2260S $20 

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...earch&itemIdentifier=177805_0_0_&viewAll=true


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup. That's the "Ballin' on a Budget" knob :laugh:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

bgweed said:


> I had an alcantara shift boot laying around without a good knob for it - this thread showed the one i was looking for - picked it up for $20 as well.
> 
> Thanks TTC2k5 for the confirmation on just putting the hurt on the knob until it came loose.
> 
> Here's my install:


 Did you leave the rubber rings underneath or no? If not how did you keep the top of the boot from falling down? 

Thanks!


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

surfinsk8r said:


> Did you leave the rubber rings underneath or no? If not how did you keep the top of the boot from falling down?
> 
> Thanks!


 I think he said he ziptied it up there??? 

Steve


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

surfinsk8r said:


> Did you leave the rubber rings underneath or no? If not how did you keep the top of the boot from falling down?
> 
> Thanks!


 I took out the rubber rings, the aluminum "shell", and the spring that holds the "shell" up against the bottom of the knob. Basically, everything shown here, except I put the outer ring back obviously. 

To keep the boot up, i tucked it up under the knob screw-on ring and a little bit into the bottom of the knob. Be careful not to tuck it up too high, or the set screws will be screwing into the boot material... then the material will come out from under the screw and it will be loose. I didn't zip-tie mine, because i didn't have any small zip-ties. When i get my car back from having the flywheel/clutch installed, I probably will try to zip-tie it with a very small zip-tie and try to get that bottom screw-on ring to go over it. I'd take pics if I had my car


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

paullee said:


> Yup. That's the "Ballin' on a Budget" knob :laugh:


 Aww yeahhhh :beer:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

bgweed said:


> I took out the rubber rings, the aluminum "shell", and the spring that holds the "shell" up against the bottom of the knob. Basically, everything shown here, except I put the outer ring back obviously.
> 
> To keep the boot up, i tucked it up under the knob screw-on ring and a little bit into the bottom of the knob. Be careful not to tuck it up too high, or the set screws will be screwing into the boot material... then the material will come out from under the screw and it will be loose. I didn't zip-tie mine, because i didn't have any small zip-ties. When i get my car back from having the flywheel/clutch installed, I probably will try to zip-tie it with a very small zip-tie and try to get that bottom screw-on ring to go over it. I'd take pics if I had my car


 Maybe my car is missing something, or I've really overlooked something. 
Where is this screw on ring? 
I can't seem to figure out what you are referring to, either way I'll probably go for a re-install tomorrow. 
:beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I think bgweed's referring to the base of the Balling on a Budget knob that screws on from the bottom to cover the knob's set screws.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

paullee said:


> I think bgweed's referring to the base of the Balling on a Budget knob that screws on from the bottom to cover the knob's set screws.


 Got it, thanks!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I got one of the universal knobs from autozone last week and installed it yesterday. Looks much better in real life...pics don't do it justice. 

Feels good too. 










Shown here from the side. Needs adjusting as it was not centered when I tightened the set screws. 










Looks oversized here, but not. Knob diameter is about same as OEM knob.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice set up!!! Now you are officially a "Budget Baller"!!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Nice set up!!! Now you are officially a "Budget Baller"!!


 LOL


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I want your seats.  



TTC2k5 said:


> I got one of the universal knobs from autozone last week and installed it yesterday. Looks much better in real life...pics don't do it justice.
> 
> Feels good too.
> 
> ...


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

*radio*

Hey nice upgrades~ 
What brand / model is your LCD stereo? 
Does it hide behind the original silver panel? 
I want a navigation stereo on my TT but want it hidden behind the silver panel for theft issues...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cko1009 said:


> Hey nice upgrades~
> What brand / model is your LCD stereo?
> Does it hide behind the original silver panel?
> I want a navigation stereo on my TT but want it hidden behind the silver panel for theft issues...


 Stereo is the OEM Concert I. (second pic) Third pic is auto climate control.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> I want your seats.


 LOL. You too can have a set of OEM Porsche GT3 seats...for a small fortune.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL. You too can have a set of OEM Porsche GT3 seats...for a small fortune.


 Replicas are a measly $2000... 
:banghead:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

surfinsk8r said:


> Replicas are a measly $2000...
> :banghead:


 Definitely a ballin budget that we'd all like, not ballin on a budget! 

Quick Hijack: 
Sorry to those offended BTW. I really thought the mats would look killer with the other accents and they are definitely well priced. Sometimes people don't know about what is available and those posts are usually followed by Thank You PMs and orders. -I'll limit it down for you all though, my apologies- 

Continue DIY build thread: 
TTC2k5 - How are you liking the gated alloy shifter with some more miles on it? I was concerned with the notion that you might get more gear box chatter coming up through the tranny hump without the boot.


----------



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*question!!*

Isn't your shift knob get so hot that feels like burning your hand in summer time?


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

ysmdyb said:


> Isn't your shift knob get so hot that feels like burning your hand in summer time?


 I live in Houston, so that thought crossed my mind a few times. 
The knob actually is LESS hot when I get back in the car than my stock knob. I think that since the stock knob had much less metal mass, it caused more temp rise. This knob really isnt bad, even after leaving the car in the sun all day at work in the 95deg Houston heat.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely a ballin budget that we'd all like, not ballin on a budget!
> 
> 
> Continue DIY build thread:
> TTC2k5 - How are you liking the gated alloy shifter with some more miles on it? I was concerned with the notion that you might get more gear box chatter coming up through the tranny hump without the boot.


 Chris: No gear box chatter at all. And now that I have the polished knob versus the OEM top-half, I'm liking it even more. Aesthetically, it is much cleaner now. 
Overall driving experience is nice. I actually forget it's there during normal stop and go traffic. 

cheers


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ysmdyb said:


> Isn't your shift knob get so hot that feels like burning your hand in summer time?


 Yea, damn thing gets quite hot here in dallas. But, not as hot as the OEM euro metal knob I had before. This one also cools faster too.


----------



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*Cool!*

Thanks!


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Flip monitor*



M-Power M3 said:


> So I thought I'd make a little progress thread on my interior makeover. It took me a long time to decided I finally wanted to do this since the TT's interior IMO is already really classy but I've decided it's time to make it my own.
> 
> The one thing I never really liked was the rubber shift boot. It looked like something you'd find in a child's play room. So I hit up ebay and found a suede shift boot for dirt cheap and bought it. This led to me needing a new shifter and while I was getting some cleaner product at kragens I spotted this shift knob that matched the TT's brushed interior accents pretty well surprisingly...
> 
> ...


So, what brand model is your Flip Out Monitor?
Does the silver cover close with the stereo installed?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Wou,love yuor roadster!!

please,where do you find 3m headliner in alcantara?

In my opinion you need just alcantara steering wheel and 2 Porsche seats or recaro Cs(arghhh more expensive)

good work!!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

You know... I looked at that knob a few weeks ago and almost bought it.
After seeing the thread, I ran across the street from my store and grabbed one.

Wow! It looks and feels great. Even better since I have a B&M short shifter.
Sits right on the rubber boot and looks better than stock.

:beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> You know... I looked at that knob a few weeks ago and almost bought it.
> After seeing the thread, I ran across the street from my store and grabbed one.
> 
> Wow! It looks and feels great. Even better since I have a B&M short shifter.
> ...


Another member added to the "Budget Baller" club. Awesome!!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

paullee said:


> Another member added to the "Budget Baller" club. Awesome!!


I've had this knob for a few weeks now. Had to use some of that "Automotive Goop" to keep it from twisting around and some Loctite on the set screws, but it looks and feels great. My GF keeps touching my new smooth knob.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I've had this knob for a few weeks now. Had to use some of that "Automotive Goop" to keep it from twisting around and some Loctite on the set screws, but it looks and feels great. My GF keeps touching my new smooth knob.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


she does?? Where does the line form????


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I've had this knob for a few weeks now. Had to use some of that "Automotive Goop" to keep it from twisting around and some Loctite on the set screws, but it looks and feels great. My GF keeps touching my new smooth knob.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



- Budget Baller Shift Knob: $20
- Automotive Goop & Loctite: $8.99
- Unsolicited and frequent touchings of Knob by GF: PRICELESS!!!


----------

